# Wanting to build rods



## Cortc4z (Feb 7, 2013)

I've been wanting to start building rods. Never done it before just wondering if anyone has any tips on gear or tricks for building before I invest money in anything.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Shop around at some stores and find a rod you really like. Note the specs, and length, eye sizes, weight, colors, etc. Go to mudhole.com check it out and see if if you can find something comparable. If you can find a mentor, on this forum, possibly "Ocean Master" maybe they can help if close proxomity for some tips and hints. When your ready to build one, build one for yourself and see how it turns out. Then like nike, just do it!


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

there is a very active rod building forum at www.stripersonline.com/f/165/rod-building-forum - lots of good info

Steve


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

It was years ago when I was building rods. It takes a while to learn the tricks but after that it's not so bad. There is some rod building equipment for sale here on the forum at a good price.


----------

